# sizing Q



## [email protected]

Looking to buy 55cm BMC SLT01 2009. I'm 5'91/2" 30in inseam.
Will this fit me, thanks for the help.


----------



## andym

I'm 5'10" with a 33" inseam and bought a SLC01 in 53. It fits great. A friend has a SLT01 in 55, he's about the same size as me, and wishes he had got the 53.


----------



## PFriscia

55CM will be too big, IMO. I'm 6'0 33-34" inseam and am very comfy on a 55CM.


----------



## looigi

5' 9.5" and 34" inseam (are you guys measuring yours properly?) . I ride a 55 SLR and could go with a 53, but would need more shims under stem to get the height I use: 8 cm from the top of the saddle to the tops of the bars, which is one 1cm spacer now. Of course a longer stem too.


----------



## yaletownguy

*SLR01 sizing recommendations changed from 2010 to 2011*

Sorry if I'm hijacking this post, but I'm not allowed to start a new thread unless I've posted at least 5 times and I don't want to start my contributions with "+1"-type posts--although maybe that's better than hijacking?

My question is BMC has changed their sizing recommendations for the SLR01 from 2010 to 2011 (without any change in the frame).

For 2010, BMC recommends a size 53 for riders between 175cm and 180cm

But for 2011, BMC suggests riders between 170cm and 177cm get the 53.

I'm 179cm and trying to decide between the two sizes. I'm inclined to get the 53, but I fall outside the 2011 "range".

Any thoughts?


----------



## ultraman6970

To the op....

With BMC always look at the virtual/effective length of the frame, not the size of the seat tube or you will end up with a frame 1 or 2 sizes bigger. Yes 55 will way too big. 53 bike has a 55 top tube and is around what the op maybe uses since forever.

Yaletown....1.79... I'm guessing the 53 will be too small everywhere. 55 sounds ok to me. 57 will be too big. The other factor is the darn seatpost, U can't get a new seatpost if the thing is too small  So you have to consider that aswell

Good luck.


----------



## jmsp

I'm 1,78m, with 82,5cm inseam, and my 53 SLR01 (2011 model) fits me very well.


----------



## yaletownguy

*What's the best approach when right in the middle of sizes?*

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

It looks as though I could go with either a 53 or a 55 based on the responses on here and the fact that BMC says I “fit” a 53 2010 SLR01 but a 55 2011 of the same model (even though no changes were made to the frame geometry).

Looigi, I think, hits the nail on the head in terms of the big issue between the two sizes: handlebar to saddle drop (and stem length/shims). I’m guessing this is what the choice in essence comes down to, no?

At 179cm (5’10.5”) with an 84cm inseam (33”), I’m still leaning towards the 53 (in part because--as ultraman6970 alludes to with the 53 feeling too small overall--my current 56cm top tube bike feels a little too “big”, although it has a 1cm longer seat tube and a 2cm longer head tube than the 53 BMC. Oh, and I’ve checked--no issues with the seatpost length on the 53).

My only question is that if I end up (after a fitting) with 3-4cm of spacers and a 100mm 6 degree stem angled “up”, is that considered a “ghetto” look? I suspect it won’t affect handling/performance, but if that’s the case should I instead just go with the 1.5cm reduction in head tube length and the 2cm reduction in seat tube length that a 55 would provide and go with no shims and an angled down stem? Or, would the 53 give me more flexibility (pun intended) in terms of the potential handlebar to saddle drop with the downside of being the “look” of spacers/stem?


----------



## yaletownguy

yaletownguy said:


> "...and the fact that BMC says I “fit” a 53 2010 SLR01 but a 55 2011 of the same model (even though no changes were made to the frame geometry)."


I didn't spot it before, but there is a slight difference from the spec sheets for the 2010/2011 models (not sure if it was just a measurement issue or if they changed the actual frames). 

The head tube for the 53 in 2010 was 155mm vs. 153mm for the 2011 (as opposed to 170mm and 168mm for the 55). 

I can't imagine the change is enough to justify a change in the suggested rider height. Was it just a desire to drive the marketing materials so there was a more even distribution of heights?


----------



## curt.w

OK, I'll bite. I've looked all over the BMC website, and nowhere do I see a sizing guide. I'm assuming that at 5'6" (1.68m) I'd be looking at a 50cm frame.

But where are the BMC recommendations?


----------



## Wilier_speed

If you click "geometry" under the bike you are interested in there are recommendations for rider height, stem and crank length.

I'm the same height as you are at 5'6" (inseam 77.8) and and the research I've done for sizing an SLR01 recommends a 50cm. CC, BMC, and my lbs all directed me to the 50cm. I did test ride a 50cm and it felt fine but I never got to test ride a 47cm to compare since they didn't have one in stock. I ordered the 50cm so I hope it's the right size.


----------



## curt.w

> If you click "geometry" under the bike you are interested


Well, there you go -- I am an idiot. Thanks for that!



> I ordered the 50cm so I hope it's the right size.


So where did you order it from?

I've never bought anything from CC; I've never bought a complete bike from other than my LBS. I really like supporting a local shop. But I can't find a BMC dealer with anything I can try within 50 miles, and let's face it -- with the CC sale, I can probably save $1500 on a kitted out RM01. Should I trust CC?


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _Should I trust CC? _


Yes - anyway, I have done. 

Delivery has been really slow cos of a cock-up between them and UPS (CC has moved from Arkansas to Utah which threw a spanner in the works) but I should get my bike (RM01) today or tomorrow 

Evans Cycles' website has a handy BMC size guide. I'm 6' and went with a 55cm as BMCs run large.

http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/ada/39d/5f3/964/bmc-race-machine-sizing-chart.pdf


----------



## Wilier_speed

I was planning on getting it from my LBS (like I usually do) until I found out their sale price was over $1200 more than CC's sale price for basically the exact same SLR01 bike. So I went with CC. I've never ordered a bike from them before so I hope it goes well.


----------



## curt.w

Yeah. My LBS gave me a ballpark of $4900 for an RM01/Ultegra, or $6100 for an RM01/Red. By my calculations using CC, I could get an SLR01/Red for $5005. After upgrading wheels and adding pedals, I'd still be looking at ~$6250 for SLR01/Red from CC. 

Essentially the upgraded frame for free over the LBS. Plus (likely) better wheels. Plus no sales tax (8.5%).

I may pull the trigger soon...


----------



## qatarbhoy

The CC prices are amazing. However, UPS have taken nearly 4 weeks to get the bike to me. Still waiting! I'm working out some unflattering explanations for what UPS stands for.


----------



## Wilier_speed

qatarbhoy said:


> The CC prices are amazing. However, UPS have taken nearly 4 weeks to get the bike to me. Still waiting! I'm working out some unflattering explanations for what UPS stands for.


Is it UPS or CC thats taking 4 weeks? The only reason I ask is because my CC build is saying 7 weeks for delivery due to one of the parts not being in stock till then.


----------



## qatarbhoy

UPS. I ordered a complete bike so no delays there.

CC have given a full refund of the delivery costs. :thumbsup: They've been very helpful. 

But UPS suck. I'll post a thread with more details once the bike arrives.


----------



## yaletownguy

Just a quick follow-up. Bought the 53 and went to a local bike fitter (assbackwards process, I know--I'll blame it on the fact I'm new to road biking). He says it's "slightly" small and would require a positive stem and the maximum amount of spacers to get the seat-to-handlebar drop within 6-8cms. Plus, the standover height was 3 1/2 inches. What a PITA. Ordered a 55 and will see how that fits. I'll only be gaining 1.4cm in stack (according to CCs website) and .4 in reach. Will I even notice 1.4cm difference in stack? I guess it's a good thing we've got so many choices these days, but it sure doesn't help with my neurosis!


----------



## Neal71

*RM01 size*

I am 5'10'' with a 32.5'' inseam. I used to ride a look 585 size large, but I sold it because I just got a fantastic deal on a RM01 size 55. Do you think it will be too big for me?


----------



## yaletownguy

Last "update". 

CC shipped a 55 frame to me and I was going to have a local mechanic strip the 53 frame and put that frame in the 55 box to return to CC (CC has been great, BTW). I ultimately decided to return the 55 frame and keep the 53.

The mechanic also does fittings and I had a much better vibe from him than I did the first guy. Basically, he said the 55 would stretch me out too much without running a short stem because I was "all legs" (not a compliment, apparently, if you're a guy--most guys have long arms--oh, and it turns out my inseam measurement was 86.5cm or 34"...you have to measure your inseam with the book, etc. with as much pressure as a bike seat would apply). And this was in light of the fact that he stood to make $ from stripping down and reassembling the bike.

I can't post links because I don't have enough postings yet, but in doing my homework I noticed various guidance along the following lines if you're "in between" sizes.

"As a guide for our customers we provide a suggested inside leg length for the various frame sizes available. Please ensure you accurately measure your inside leg with no shoes on, don’t use your trouser leg length. If your inside leg measurement falls in between frame sizes we recommend using your reach to decide which frame 
size to choose. Reach can accurately be measured by your ‘Ape Factor’, this is your 
arm span minus your height. If the result is a positive number then you have a long reach, if it is negative then you have a shorter reach. Basically if you have a longer reach go for the larger frame size and the smaller size if you have a shorter reach."

So, bottom line, Neal71, is that I've concluded that bike fitting is as much an art as it is a science (although it can be dressed up quite well as a "science"--ala my first bike fitter--with protractors and all), but I think if you're between sizes, it really comes down to your "reach". Interestingly, when sized for a bike by the "mechanic", ideally I need a 54.5cm top tube and a 58cm seat tube to accommodate my long legs/short reach.


----------



## Neal71

Thanks yaletown

I do have a longer reach, I put a 90mm stem on it,moved the seat forward, lowered the bars, and I am so much more comfortable. I absolutely love the bike.


----------



## Wilier_speed

Just got my 50cm SLR01 from CC. I'm 5'6" and the 50 seems to fits well. I have the seat back just a hair from the middle and the stem is 100mm. Riding on the hoods the bars go directly through the hub when I look down. The bike feels more comfortable than my Wilier with the same Fulcrum 1 wheelset and its VERY smooth (it takes the bumps very well and feels solid.) Feels much stiffer going up hills out of the saddle.


----------



## Frankie13

Hello,

I'm thinking about the SLR01 (2011) and this would be my first BMC. I'm 5.8 ( 172.8cm) and my Inseam is around 33inches ( 84.1cm ), Torso 57.0cm and arms 69.0cm. Looking at the chart a 53 should fit fine,but according to BMC I'm also on the edge of a 50 frame.I really would like some input from you guys since it looks like many here have quit some expiriance with the BMC frame sizing!
Thanks a lot for all the help in advance.


----------



## curt.w

Wilier_speed said:


> Just got my 50cm SLR01 from CC. I'm 5'6" and the 50 seems to fits well. I have the seat back just a hair from the middle and the stem is 100mm. Riding on the hoods the bars go directly through the hub when I look down. The bike feels more comfortable than my Wilier with the same Fulcrum 1 wheelset and its VERY smooth (it takes the bumps very well and feels solid.) Feels much stiffer going up hills out of the saddle.


Well. I'm 5'6", and just ordered a 50CM RM01 (same geometry). Out of curiosity, what kind of stem did you order, and what angle does it have?

My biggest uncertainty is the stem. I ordered a 3T ARX Team, 100mm, +/-6 degrees. I hope it's okay...


----------



## Wilier_speed

curt.w said:


> Well. I'm 5'6", and just ordered a 50CM RM01 (same geometry). Out of curiosity, what kind of stem did you order, and what angle does it have?
> 
> My biggest uncertainty is the stem. I ordered a 3T ARX Team, 100mm, +/-6 degrees. I hope it's okay...


I think it should be fine. I'm using an 82 deg DEDA Zero100 with only a small spacer underneath it.


----------



## Vixsav

qatarbhoy said:


> UPS. I ordered a complete bike so no delays there.
> 
> CC have given a full refund of the delivery costs. :thumbsup: They've been very helpful.
> 
> But UPS suck. I'll post a thread with more details once the bike arrives.



Did you ever receive your bike from CC? I'm interested because I've been fighting (it feels like fighting) these guys for three weeks now trying to get one of their blowout $999 SR02's. First they said my card was declined/fraud yet the charge went through so I waited 4 days for the charge to fall off. I then used paypal via their website to rule out any credit card issues. They said the bike would ship last Friday and it's still not shipped, the paypal charge is 'pending' and the order still says 'reserved' but not shipped. I'm very close to just cancelling the order...


----------



## qatarbhoy

Vixsav said:


> Did you ever receive your bike from CC? I'm interested because I've been fighting (it feels like fighting) these guys for three weeks now trying to get one of their blowout $999 SR02's. First they said my card was declined/fraud yet the charge went through so I waited 4 days for the charge to fall off. I then used paypal via their website to rule out any credit card issues. They said the bike would ship last Friday and it's still not shipped, the paypal charge is 'pending' and the order still says 'reserved' but not shipped. I'm very close to just cancelling the order...


My bike did indeed arrive. All the delays were caused by mix-ups between UPS and CC, some of them as a result of the move to Utah (the export note was missing, so UPS sent the bike on to Salt Lake City where it sat for 2 weeks). There were no issues with Paypal or credit cards to contend with. 

I would definitely use CC again but I suggested they change their delivery service.


----------



## jmsp

Frankie13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm thinking about the SLR01 (2011) and this would be my first BMC. I'm 5.8 ( 172.8cm) and my Inseam is around 33inches ( 84.1cm ), Torso 57.0cm and arms 69.0cm. Looking at the chart a 53 should fit fine,but according to BMC I'm also on the edge of a 50 frame.I really would like some input from you guys since it looks like many here have quit some expiriance with the BMC frame sizing!
> Thanks a lot for all the help in advance.


With 172,8cm I think that the 50 should fit you better than the 53.
I'm 178cm (82,5m inseam) and feel just fine on my 53 SLR01, with a 100mm stem and 9cm saddle to bar drop.

The 2012 model is stock fitted with a 1,5cm setback seatpost, while the 2011 model was fitted with a 0,6cm setback one (at least in Europe). It can make a (big) difference in fitting.


----------



## malanb

Neal71 said:


> Thanks yaletown
> 
> I do have a longer reach, I put a 90mm stem on it,moved the seat forward, lowered the bars, and I am so much more comfortable. I absolutely love the bike.


you dont move the saddle for reach


----------



## jonw9

I just placed my order for an SL01.

I am a hair over 6', which the BMC guide says 57 cm.
On a prior fitting, I too was told I am "more leg" with a 34" inseam.
It was also recommended I use a 420 mm bar, instead of the 440, which makes me think more towards the 55.

I am wondering now id I should contact CC and switch to the 55. I know I could do a swap down the road (less than 60 day) but would rather not reship.

Looking at the evans sizes, I am right smack between the 2 sizes.

Any suggestions, after I had already ordered?

I have been doing much of my riding on a Felt F35X CX bike, with a 57 seat tube, and a 580 TT, which is too bikg. I was told to fit this bike, I would need a 90 mm stem with a 10 degree rise.


----------



## jonw9

After relooking at the info, I see the next size down is a 54. I am going to stick with the 57 and see how it works out. I will probably swap out to a 42 cm bar, and be good to go.

It hasn't shipped yet though. So, my weekend ride isn't happening!


----------



## NewbRoadie

I'm looking at the SR02 and I'm 5'11 with a 31" inseam. The only option is either a 54cm or 57cm size wise. Any advice?


----------



## looigi

NewbRoadie said:


> I'm looking at the SR02 and I'm 5'11 with a 31" inseam. The only option is either a 54cm or 57cm size wise. Any advice?


Is that your pants inseam or leg length measured from the floor hard up against your pubic arch?


----------



## curt.w

NewbRoadie said:


> I'm looking at the SR02 and I'm 5'11 with a 31" inseam. The only option is either a 54cm or 57cm size wise. Any advice?


This must not be your inseam as measured by the CC "fit calculator." I'm 5'6" with a 31.5" inseam by their measurement.


----------



## reality_V2

I'm 5"10 with a 30 inch inseam, and I'm riding a "medium" sized which I think is a equivalent toa 53 or a 54, and I love it


----------

